# iPad screen protectors



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Buried in another thread was a short discussion of screen protectors for the iPad.
The Zagg and Phantom were mentioned.

Now that folks have had some time to play with their iPads, I'm wondering about the screen protectors:

What screen protector are you using?
Was it easy to put on?
How do you like it?

Thanks


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I had the Zagg invisible Shield put on at Best Buy when I got my iPad.
I paid to have them do it because they can be a pain to apply on smaller devices,so I figured even more of a pain on something bigger.
They are not as easy,or forgiving as applying a decalgirl skin for instance.

I like it well enough. It does a good job of protecting the screen so far, and does seem to cut down on the noticeable fingerprints.
I think I will wait to put one on my 3g iPad when it gets here and see which way I prefer the screens to be.

I was told there is going to be a "matte" screen protector released at some point,supposedly it will cut down on glare,although honestly I haven't noticed any glare myself personally.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a Zagg on my iPhone and I won't get it for my iPad. It was incredibly difficult to put on, and it's still not perfect -- at all. I contacted them about the difficulties I had asking for advice on how to fix it, and they offered to replace it for free. So great customer service, but I don't intend to go through that installation again. I also find that it sometimes makes it harder for the iPhone to "read" my finger swipes with it on.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't recommend PhantomSkinz more. They're much better than Zagg's stuff. When I brought my PS to BestBuy to install, the manager doing it (they sell Invisisheilds there) said 'Oh! I've heard of these. They really are much better than the ones we sell.'

If you've not ordered a screen protector yet, try this one instead. It's cheaper too: http://phantomskinz.com/appleipad.aspx


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

JeffM said:


> I can't recommend PhantomSkinz more. They're much better than Zagg's stuff. When I brought my PS to BestBuy to install, the manager doing it (they sell Invisisheilds there) said 'Oh! I've heard of these. They really are much better than the ones we sell.'
> 
> If you've not ordered a screen protector yet, try this one instead. It's cheaper too: http://phantomskinz.com/appleipad.aspx


So you took your PhantomSkinz to BestBuy and they installed it on your iPad?
Are you glad you have it?
Did you get the front, or the front and back?
How long do they last?

Thanks Sugar, Holly and Jeff for the info so far; 
Sugar, are you not liking the Zagg, is that why you're going to wait when you get your 3G. (I think PhantomSkinz has the matte, which did you get, Jeff?)


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Sugar, are you not liking the Zagg, is that why you're going to wait when you get your 3G.


I like it.I have just never been a screen protector person really,and since I will have 2 I figure I will see which way I prefer and then be able to give some input on it both ways.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

My Boxwave is on order and I will post my impressions once I get it and apply it. I like their product on my Kindle because of the anti-glare finish and the ability to take it off and reapply it if necessary.

It arrives next week.

Alli


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've never been a screen protector person either, so I'll wait and see what other people think. I tried one on a different device once but I really hated it. Kinda for the same reason I hate condoms LOL


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL!!!!!!!!

I'm thinking of not using a screen protector.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I have the ZAGG on my iPad and it was a tough first install.  I pulled it off and did it over again and got it perfect without any bubbles.  But, I have since noticed that I managed to get a few specs of dirt under it that are pretty noticeable, especially when reading a book or anything with white screens.  I will wait to see how much it bugs me before I do anything about it. I'm curious about the other ones with the matte finish, but since i already shelled out $30 for this one, I hesitate to do it again.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I had the PhantomSkinz on my Palm Pre for about 6 months and loved it before I traded out the phone. Its not as grippy as the invisisheild, and has less of an orange peel to it. I've not yet put one on the iPad, but I'll be ordering one soon. I loved the product.  BestBuy installed it on my phone for 15 bucks.  They did a nice job on it.  The installer said she'd heard how good the PS product was, and agreed it was better than the Invisishields they sold.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, this is all really helpful info.

Usually, I wouldn't want a screen protector, but my iPod Touch got a couple screen dings, even though it's in a protected case, and the iPad has such a big screen, I'm thinking I want to take precautions.
I wouldn't think of it if it wasn't a touch screen.

So far, the Phantom is sounding like the one I'll probably try; I can always take it off if I don't like it.

Has anyone gotten a matte one?


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I've not tried the matte ones, but I'd think glossy would be the way to go for this kind of device. Part of the allure of the iPad is the brilliant screen, I'd think matte would mute the colors a bit.  I might be totally off base with this though. I'll be getting glossy for sure. You could barely tell it was there on the Pre.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

JeffM said:


> I've not tried the matte ones, but I'd think glossy would be the way to go for this kind of device. Part of the allure of the iPad is the brilliant screen, I'd think matte would mute the colors a bit. I might be totally off base with this though. I'll be getting glossy for sure. You could barely tell it was there on the Pre.


I was thinking the same thing, because the screen is glossy, it makes sense to get a glossy one;
my brother hates the glossy screens though, so he'd probably be a good candidate for the matte.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> I was thinking the same thing, because the screen is glossy, it makes sense to get a glossy one;
> my brother hates the glossy screens though, so he'd probably be a good candidate for the matte.


I've been watching this thread very carefully. I've got an iPhone and will be getting an iPad sometime this summer. I've got a no-glare screen protector on my iPhone and can't say enough about it. Sure, it's a bit less sensitive, but it simply does. not. show. fingerprints! I used to clean my screen a few times a day. It drove me crazy. If you're interested, here's the link for the one I have for my iPhone: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BDU91O/ref=wms_ohs_product. Now, to see if they are making one for the iPad yet...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't have enough coffee in me right now to find it, but I believe that the reports of iPad overheating were due to screen protectors on the device when used outside. So be careful


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

One of the PC online blogs (PCWorld) had a youtube video showing how tough the iPad screen is to scratching. They took a large sharp nail and repeatedly scrawled across the screen then held it up yo the light at different angles. No damage. He then felt across the screen with his fingers and couldn't feel any scrapes on the screen. The back aluminum however, was heavily scratched when he did this same trial. I was impressed!

So no screen protector on the front for me. If you want to keep fingerprints to a minimum, then it might be worthwhile. I'll see if I can find that youtube video.

Here it is. The pertinent test Starts in at about 1.25 minutes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCrjviuxfdw&feature=youtube_gdata

BTW-- The guy in the youtube looks like he needs a bath, LOL!

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Though I use a screen protector on my smart phone, I chose not to go with one for the iPad.  I suspect the large size would make it a nightmare to get on flawlessly.  Also, I'm already a bit imprecise with the iPad touch screen, and I suspect a screen protector would maake it worse.

But the Apple case with the flap that protects the screen is NEVER coming off!!!!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Eeyore said:


> One of the PC online blogs (PCWorld) had a youtube video showing how tough the iPad screen is to scratching. They took a large sharp nail and repeatedly scrawled across the screen then held it up yo the light at different angles. No damage. He then felt across the screen with his fingers and couldn't feel any scrapes on the screen. The back aluminum however, was heavily scratched when he did this same trial. I was impressed!
> So no screen protector on the front for me. If you want to keep fingerprints to a minimum, then it might be worthwhile. I'll see if I can find that youtube video.
> Here it is. The pertinent test Starts in at about 1.25 minutes:
> 
> ...


This was really helpful; I was assuming the touch screen would be the same as the iPod Touch, but it must not be. 
That video was a bit painful to watch, especially when they shattered it;

On a side note: I wonder if they had let it dry out if it would have worked again: my iPod touch went all the way through the washing machine, on a fast spin cycle (now THAT was painful to see: my iPod touch sitting there on top of all my wet clean clothes ) but I let it dry out for about a week and it has worked ever since ; that was almost a year ago.


----------

